# How warm is too warm/other indoor questions



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Hi, I joined about a week ago when I found a squab in the rain (many thanks on those who commented on my thread, it really helped a lot and he's doing better)

I've gotten a 1m by 54 by 52cm cage for Spiffy, and will be adding a couple platforms when they arrive tomorrow. We're planning to let him have more time in the sun by putting it near a window, but I've noticed that except for on the first night (when he was cold and shivering after getting drenched), he's been hiding away from the warm bottle towel and prefers to sit in the crate away from the bedding. The temperature here is about 26 to 36 degrees Celsius year round, with it being the hotter and drier season at the moment. What sort of temperatures are too hot for pigeons, and how much shade should I ideally add to the cage? Thanks =)

PS. Do pigeons like parrot toys?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

36 centigrade is 96 Fahrenheit? Anything above 85 to 90 F is too hot routinely I think for a pigeon. We have kept our birds at 85 to 90 F at times when they were sick upon the advice of a vet but above 90 F would be really stressful i think for any bird on a routine basis. Does the little guy have water? Is he drinking? Thank you for helping him. Would make sure his cage is not in full sun when you are not there. It is good if he can get out of the heat if he chooses. By the way our pigeons love parakeet and parrot toys, usually the kind with a mirror and bell. Phoebe loved ringing her bells for service! She also would chase the kind with multiple wooden shapes and a bell on the end. If you have just one bird you will be their primary toy and entertainment.am so glad Spiffy is doing better.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They don't need additional warmth when older than 2 weeks, that's also the time when the parents start leaving them alone to go forage for food. The temperature seems high enough for him not to get cold. It can get really hot in front of a window, always make sure there's shade for him to get to. When they start panting with the beak open, then you know it's really too hot for them.

And yes, a mirror would be nice company for him. They love to see their own reflection.

Plse post a photo of the cage when finished, then people can give advice if needed.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Thank you both =) Got a pic of the cage with Spiffy in it.

http://i.imgur.com/ai0TFqE.jpg

Only have a nesting box on one side so far, gonna get the toys and platforms in by the weekend. Am putting the newspaper on for shade, might change it to an old shirt instead. 

He doesn't know how to really drink yet without us bringing the bowl to him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why is the cage in front of the window. Not a good idea. He will overheat. No reason to do that anyway, as if it were cooler, he would probably enjoy the suns rays, but not when it is hot. The sun isn't doing him any good anyway, as far as giving him vit. D3 for calcium. The rays that he needs for that don't pass through window glass. Most are filtered out. So moving him away from the window, and just keep him in the bright room is enough. Maybe you can put a curtain on the window? A light color so that the light will still come in, just not the hot sun. Birds outside can get the cooling breezes, or fly when they are hot, to cool off.

If he drinks by himself when you bring him the dish of water, then you just have to show him where the water is, and he will be able to drink.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

We usually do keep the windows open, but there isn't much of a breeze since we kinda live on the inner side of a cluster of buildings. I'll see if I can get some spare cloth to use as a curtain with. Thanks =)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When it is that hot out, and she is in that area with the sun beating in through the windows, that heats up the area a lot. It isn't good or healthy for the bird.As I said, outside birds can get what breezes there are outside, especially high up. Or they can fly and cool off. This bird is just stuck there in the heat.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Noted. Moved the cage into a more sheltered area, thanks again. 


A picture of Spiffy, a week and a half after we found him, started giving him peas,and he's been flapping/jumping/climbing? up over the cage door and onto my lap for feeding.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No picture?


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

http://imgur.com/5Y2cfQo

Sorry, forgot to paste the link in xD;


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Spiffy is such a cutie! Thank you for caring for her.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Nice looking bird. Old enough to start eating by himself. 

Just a few tips. In nature pigeons prefer to sleep high from the ground (safer that way), so put his cage on a cupboard about 2 m from the ground. Otherwise he will instinctively search for another high area for sleeping. You can also permanently cover the one half of his cage to make him feel more protected (the side he will be sleeping in). Pigeons prefer flat perches (about 4-5 cm diameter will do) to sit on. A mirror next to where he will be sleeping will also help him feeling less lonely. 

You can also put a perch in front of that window we were talking about, so if he needs sunshine when you let him out of the cage, he will have a nice spot to chill and be able to move away when too hot.


----------

